# What to DO with a pregnant Salamander? Is there any special care?



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Is there any special care for pregnant salamanders? If she really is pregnat, will she lay her eggs in her water bowl? What should i do?


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

right well here's the thing.

a salamander carrying eggs may not lay eggs. basically salamander work a bit differently. the females grows eggs inside her, then the male fertalises then they eggs are laided so even if you have a gravid female the eggs may never be laid (they might just be reabsorbed) 

ambystoma species (as far as i know long toed sals arent any different to other ambystoma) lay in deep(ish) low/no current pools. so i would provide one with easy access and laying sites (see Caudata Culture How-to: Egg laying strips) and just hope for the best.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks again Spend day! You have helped me many times!:2thumb:


----------

